# Cutting diet 2 month progress



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok well I started cutting 10th august, I started out 16 stone 2lbs and I decided to cut as I wanted to re-apply for the army so needed to get fit and lean again 

I cut until 1st September when I went on holiday until the 8th so obviously I ate well over calories that week. But since then ive been on track and haven't had a single cheat day.

Today im sitting at 14 stone 5, and im going to keep going till i hit 13 stone  If I had to estimate, id say im about 15%BF now, im hoping to be under 10% when I get to 13 stone 

Anyways here are some pictures:

*
Before*



*
Now *





pics today at 13 stone 11



Pic today at 13 stone 3


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Great progress mate Im at a similar position went form 256lb to 198lb i think Im a similar bodyfat to you at about 15% how long do you think it will take you to get sub 10%?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Taylor25 said:


> Great progress mate Im at a similar position went form 256lb to 198lb i think Im a similar bodyfat to you at about 15% how long do you think it will take you to get sub 10%?


Id hope before xmas


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

murphy2010 said:


> Id hope before xmas


Should be more than achievable mate Ive set myself 8 weeks to lose the 12-13lb i think i need to get rid of.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Taylor25 said:


> Should be more than achievable mate Ive set myself 8 weeks to lose the 12-13lb i think i need to get rid of.


yeah it hopefully should be easy, I haven't struggled yet mentally or physically really with it


----------



## Ninjamonkey (Sep 15, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> yeah it hopefully should be easy, I haven't struggled yet mentally or physically really with it


Im in the same boat, are you just doing low intensity cardio? Any weights?

I've found that i do quite well at about 1800 cals/day, my TDEE is 2600 so pretty decent deficit.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Ninjamonkey said:


> Im in the same boat, are you just doing low intensity cardio? Any weights?
> 
> I've found that i do quite well at about 1800 cals/day, my TDEE is 2600 so pretty decent deficit.


I'm doing alot of cardio as I'm trying to get fit for the army  just back from a 5.5 mile run 5 mins ago lol


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

good work mate, well done.

whats your diet and macros been like?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Kalell said:


> good work mate, well done.
> 
> whats your diet and macros been like?


Diet I've been having 2000 calories a day and I just make sure I eat 250g protein a day, then I eat what I want


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> Diet I've been having 2000 calories a day and I just make sure I eat 250g protein a day, then I eat what I want


thats a good diet lol

you still been having carbs


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Kalell said:


> thats a good diet lol
> 
> you still been having carbs


Hell yeah! Had a mini roll and packet of crisps already today


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> Hell yeah! Had a mini roll and packet of crisps already today


good man, what about gear mate are you taking any to help keep muscle?


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> Ok well I started cutting 10th august, I started out 16 stone 2lbs and I decided to cut as I wanted to re-apply for the army so needed to get fit and lean again
> 
> I cut until 1st September when I went on holiday until the 8th so obviously I ate well over calories that week. But since then ive been on track and haven't had a single cheat day.
> 
> ...


Great progress mate, well done. What was your diet like? Did you use anything ECA?


----------



## Matthew5 (Mar 17, 2011)

Excellent progress so far mate, keep it up!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Kalell said:


> good man, what about gear mate are you taking any to help keep muscle?


Nope I'm natty


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Mark_08 said:


> Great progress mate, well done. What was your diet like? Did you use anything ECA?


For like the first 2 weeks and maybe once in a blue moon if I felt energy less after a 5.5 mile run but now I don't use it


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> Nope I'm natty


no fat burners/clen anything like that?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Kalell said:


> no fat burners/clen anything like that?


I used Eca for like first 2 weeks but stopped since


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> I used Eca for like first 2 weeks but stopped since


class mate.

where is your journal bud, it just says follow my journal but hasnt got a link.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Kalell said:


> class mate.
> 
> where is your journal bud, it just says follow my journal but hasnt got a link.


it wont let me add a link, but here it is

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/236864-murphy2010s-cut-time-get-lean.html


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> it wont let me add a link, but here it is
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/236864-murphy2010s-cut-time-get-lean.html


cheers mate, ill follow.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Kalell said:


> cheers mate, ill follow.


cheers :thumb:


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

bumpin this with a new pic update


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

updated again


----------



## Svarcy (May 22, 2011)

Great progress mate, just coming back to this forum after forgetting I even had a log in.

I'm sitting around where you started at the min albeit at a lower weight and look to have a similar physique so you've given me a bit of inspiration as to where I wanna be/can go.

Well done!


----------



## Jack 17 (Sep 6, 2009)

Well done fella


----------



## Clayt (Aug 31, 2013)

amazing work mate looking way better


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm so jelly right now :no: Well done


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Amazing progress! Good work


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm 13 stone 5 now gonna put up more pics soon, but here is some quads ones


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Thats some progress well done and natty too!!


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> I'm 13 stone 5 now gonna put up more pics soon, but here is some quads ones
> View attachment 140151
> .
> View attachment 140152


Keep up the good work mate, still got a good few weeks before xmas yet :thumbup1:

Do you find your weight tends to fluctuate alot 'cos you eat 250g protein then whatever carb/fat ratio to hit your 2000 calories? Or has it been pretty consistent?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

ki3rz said:


> Keep up the good work mate, still got a good few weeks before xmas yet :thumbup1:
> 
> Do you find your weight tends to fluctuate alot 'cos you eat 250g protein then whatever carb/fat ratio to hit your 2000 calories? Or has it been pretty consistent?


consistant as I've been taking vit-c each day to keep any water weight away


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> consistant as I've been taking vit-c each day to keep any water weight away


How much do you tend to take daily?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Proper awesome job in 8 weeks that!!!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

ki3rz said:


> How much do you tend to take daily?


usually 3-5g


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good job mate. Awesome progress.


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Cracking results there mate, nice easy going approach, not 2 strict, i like it.

Do you time ur macros, i.e no carbs at night ect or just eat your daily macros as and when?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice work mate u

Gone upper body pics ?


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow great results mate... looking really well!!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Chunkee said:


> Cracking results there mate, nice easy going approach, not 2 strict, i like it.
> 
> Do you time ur macros, i.e no carbs at night ect or just eat your daily macros as and when?


no just whenever I want


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

superb work mate. I love transformation threads like this....part of the reasoning behind my extreme cuts & bulks, is I love seeing myself change dramatically over a short period of time.

reps.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> superb work mate. I love transformation threads like this....part of the reasoning behind my extreme cuts & bulks, is I love seeing myself change dramatically over a short period of time.
> 
> reps.


Cheers  I must admit I bulked extreme beforehand haha. I have found it easy to do as I'm set on my goal of the army so it had to be done  only bad bit has been strength loss


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

murphy2010 said:


> Cheers  I must admit I bulked extreme beforehand haha. I have found it easy to do as I'm set on my goal of the army so it had to be done  only bad bit has been strength loss


Most say u should not loose strength on a cut !

I always have and it does my head in


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

reza85 said:


> Most say u should not loose strength on a cut !
> 
> I always have and it does my head in


I think dieting naturally its impossible not too lose some


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

murphy2010 said:


> I think dieting naturally its impossible not too lose some


Agreed.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> Agreed.


when I started I could deadlift 220x3, squat 160 for reps, and bench 120x4

now I can do 200x4 deadlift, squat 150 for reps and bench 110x4-5

so the difference is that bad, and when I hit 13 stone im going to stick to a re-comp diet which means ill have more energy to focus on fitness for my army training, as well as gaining some strength back without any real weight or fat gain


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Just an update I'm 13 stone 3 now so should be done in 2 weeks max  after this I'm going to try a recomp so I don't gain much if any weight and can still get good improvements on fitness and maybe some of my strength loss back


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Updated with a new pic on Original Post


----------



## iamfando (Oct 12, 2013)

awesome progress man !!

im currently bulking till next year then cutting for my holibags 

how are your energy levels?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

iamfando said:


> awesome progress man !!
> 
> im currently bulking till next year then cutting for my holibags
> 
> how are your energy levels?


I'm the fittest I've ever been as I'm training to get fit for the army


----------

